# Smash Burger Squisher



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I just picked up a couple smash burger squishers. These are commercial heavy duty and purty big (prob 8-9 inches wide). I screwed up and bought 2 (auction where I thought I was out bid but wasn't) when I only needed 1. So if someone needs one I'd sell one for $25. I figured I'd just put it in this section then for sale section...:thumbsup:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott Byrd, Scott Byrd pick up the Rhett line. Paging Scott Byrd.....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Son, you keep abusing your meat and you'll go blind!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Son, you keep abusing your meat and you'll go blind!



you oughta see me spank my jerky meat!!!


This squisher will be good fer folks with a Blackstone... I'm definitely gonna use mine but I reckon I could always use 2 and do a workout while I'm cooking!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Online or local auctions??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's online only but was local Jason....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotcha, I been looking for some to hit. We have not been to any since wife closed their shop. Heading back from Tn today, been on 127 for the last 4 days, lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

